# ebay betrungsverdacht



## vivacabana (31 März 2004)

es geht bei ebay um die auktionen:

2225994450
2226784409
2228068689

hier wird eine wurlitzer musikbox angeboten. 

Sehr ausführlich wird eine wurlitzerOMt (Marktwert ca. 8.000 euro) beschrieben(100CD, 250Watt), mit gewichtsangaben(160 kg, 152cm) allen technischen daten usw. 


Es werden drei fotos abgebildet und nur ein eingeweihter weiss, daß es sich bei dem dritten foto und den kleinen bruder (marktwert 300 euro), gewicht 5 kg, 34cm. handelt.



In der aktion beschreibt der anbieter nebenbei, das es farb- und gewichtsabweichungen gib. 
Dann schreibt er: geliefert wird eine der abgebildeten Wurlitzer.
Das ist vorsetztlicher betrug.

Diese auktion ist schon dreimal gelaufen und wird weiter fortgesetzt.
Ebay habe ich auf diese betrugsabsicht schon mehrfach hingewiesen, aber man bekommt nur standardtexte als antwort.

Die namen und anschriften von  anbieter und bietern sind mir bekannt.

Was kann man gegen solche machenschaften unternehmen????

vivacabana


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2004)

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist solltes Du Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## Logan (31 März 2004)

Muss man schon sehr genau lesen um dahinter zu kommen. Wer darauf reinfällt hat schon selber schuld. Mit soviel Text riecht das doch schon nach Beschiss.
Wenn sich aber jemand findet, der soviel Geld dafür ausgibt; was ist daran illegal?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 März 2004)

Logan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich aber jemand findet, der soviel Geld dafür ausgibt; was ist daran illegal?


Wenn sich alle Beteiligten einig sind, dann ist das wohl kein Problem.

In seiner letzten Auktion hat der Verkäufer das hier hinzugefügt:



> Um von vornherein Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden,weise ich darauf hin,das derjenige,der am Ende den Zuschlag für den Artikel erhält,mit seinem Gebot einen rechtsgültigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen ist.Die Zahlungsmodalitäten werden hier vorab nochmals deutlich dargelegt:Keine Besichtigung,keine Selbstabholung,kein Treuhandservice,kein Versand der Ware,b e v o r der Gesamtbetrag(steht am Ende der Auktion fest) auf meinem angegebenen Konto durch Überweisung) eingegangen ist!!!!!!



Bei den Beträgen kann man da nur eins empfehlen: Finger weg!
Ansonsten ist Heikos Rat wohl der beste...


----------



## Logan (31 März 2004)

Das ist das was ich gesagt habe.

Wenn man sich das Anbieterprofil mit 2 x geänderten Namen anschaut. Dann noch nicht einmal 10 Bewertungen.  Das kann nicht seriös sein.
Das sind Ebay Basics!
Ausserdem kann man den Verkäufer auch vorab noch anmailen. Wenn der seriös ist wird man immer eine Antwort bekommen. 

Wenn dann noch jemand über 2000 !!!! Euro ausgibt, ob Ebay Neuling oder nicht, selbst Schuld. 

Eine simple Anfrage über Google bringt mir über 10 Angebote alle so um die 250 - 300 USD für dieses Teil.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 April 2004)

@Logan,

ebay-Basics ok. Aber verhindert Unwissenheit und Unbedarftheit eine Betrugsstrafbarkeit dessen, der genau dies ausnutzt, um sich selbst "über Wert" zu bereichern?


----------



## Logan (1 April 2004)

@katzenhai


Du hast natürlich Recht. Aber ich sehe das eher als moralisches Problem denn als rechtliches.


----------



## nattkolt (21 Mai 2004)

Leider gibt es bei ebay viele Angebote, wo Täuschung nahe liegt. Meistens wird diese aber suptiler verpackt. Dies geht natürlich auch zu Lasten aller, die ehrlich versteigern. Da hat sich ein ganzer Berufstand herausgebildet, die so ihr Geld verdienen.

Erst mit einiger Kauf- und Verkauferfahrung wird man halt schlauer, man kann allen Neulingen nur raten, am Anfang längere Zeit nur reinzuschauen und zu beobachten.
Da werden Beschreibungen geschönt oder geschickt umschrieben, so dass man zwischen den Zeilen lesen muss. Oder die Leute verlassen sich anscheinend nur auf das Foto, dass zwar nicht geschönt, aber günstig abgelichtet ist.
Beliebt ist auch eine Masche zu behaupten, dass kostet im Laden soundso viel. Vieleicht wenn man es einzeln in der Apotheke kauft.

Also das A&O bei ebay für mich ist:
1.) Was kostet das Teil für mich um die Ecke im Laden.
 :-? Hier scheinen sich einfach viele nicht die Mühe machen zu wollen; ansonsten kann ich mir einige Startpreisangebote einfach nicht erklären. Locker über Neupreis und es wird munter drauflos geboten.
2.) Wie hoch ist der Gesamtpreis, also mit Porto und Verpackung.
 :-? Gerade bei preislich niedrigen Waren ein nicht unerheblicher Verteuerungsfaktor.
3.) Was bin ich wirklich bereit dafür auszugeben.
 :-? Hier verfallen wirklich einige in Bietrausch nach dem Motto: "hoch-höher-eins meins".

Und auch als Verkäufer sollte man den Markt gut beobachten. Vieles läuft bei ebay auch nicht so gut und die Nachfrage ist gleich Null bis gering. Musste ich leider auch erst lernen. 
Und alles was nominal ein Versteigerungswert unter 10EUR hat, sollte man getrost in die Tonne drücken, auch wenn´s weh tut. Der Aufwand ist es einfach nicht Wert: Für`s Foto aufbauen, Ablichten, Text schreiben, Einstellen, nach der Versteigerung Mail an Käufer schreiben, Geldeingang beobachten, (Evtl. nachhaken), Einpacken, zur Post bringen => min. 1 Stunde mit allen drum und dran. 
Und wer es trotzdem tut, für den ist es Hobby. 'ebay' freut sich und verdient gut daran.

Gruss
nattkolt


----------

